# Wax for walnut rifle stock?



## hatrabbit (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a walnut gunstock that has been finished with boiled linseed oil. It looks good but I'd like a little more sheen. Would a wax over the linseed oil create a satin-type finish, and if so, what's a good wax to use? Thanks.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It depends on how much more sheen you want. Wax would only make a slight difference, probably about as much as more linseed oil. If you put wax on it then wax is about all you will be able to do from now on. Another coat of linseed oil would dry completely and if it didn't do the job you are wanting could be coated with a film finish with a little cleaning. If you want to wax it I would recommend Briwax. It's often used for a finish on raw wood.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I wouldn't use wax ...*

You can't apply any other finish on top of wax without first removing it. I would stay with an oil finish like this:
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=true+oil...665641&tag=googhydr-20&ref=pd_sl_4nphznork1_b


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a PRETTY STOCK.


George


----------



## Brian T (Nov 3, 2018)

Think back: what sorts of hunting conditions do you expect to encounter?

What do gun makers recommend?
Biggest supply house is probably Brownell's.


>>>I do appreciate the differences between rifles and shotguns for wood.
Since there's BLO on the stock now, I'd try some power buffing first.
If I had my druthers, I'd stick to oil of some sort. Birchwood Casey has good finishes.



As a bird hunter, I peaked out at a dozen shotguns. Nothing more that $5k.
All the wood stocks looked sort of satin so I used 3-in-1 sewing machine oil on a flannel rag.
Take down, dry, clean, lube and a total wipe with the rag. Decades later they look OK.
It's a dull sheen but for field guns, I did not want highly reflective surfaces.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Tru-Oil is all you need. Have finished two gunstocks with it. Easy to touch up. Shot competition trap and skeet in the rain- never hurt it. It is hard to hunt without getting scrapes, scratches, and dings. If those are concerns, put it in safe and leave it there. FWIW, my father used Hoppe's #9, which is mostly kerosene, on the metal and wood on his shotgun.


----------

